# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Nice and Paris

## Cliff

We enjoyed a few days in Nice and Paris after a cruise across the Atlantic.  Here are links to a few photos I took:
Paris: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/France/Paris-2012/23038109_CPzCMC#!i=1853452428&k=n376hS9
Nice: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/France/Nice-May-2012/22933115_PGSPJ8#!i=1842654254&k=pxV6K64

----------


## GramChop

Outstanding!  Bravo!!!!  Thank you.

----------


## tim

Your terrific shots brought back fond memories!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Colorful shots from two great locations! Our last visit to Nice a couple of years ago was by train from Lyon via Marseilles.

----------


## carolgreen145

good information and thanks for sharing with us

----------


## NHDiane

Loved these, thanks for sharing Cliff.  We really enjoyed Nice many years ago now.  Stayed at the West End hotel.

----------

